# having trouble w/ insert image



## thebarbequeen (Jun 1, 2011)

Creating a new thread, when I try to use the insert image tool, it's just not working.  The subscript when I click or hover on it says "javascript:void("Insert Image").  Should I update java somehow? I tried a restart. None of the other inserts seem to be working either, although I've been able to respond to existing posts without issues. or have I just suddenly got stupider (always an option)?


----------



## Dutch (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like it works for me, BarbeQuen. When I hovered over the 'Insert Image' icon, a javascript:void message pops up at the bottom of my screen. However, when I clicked on the icon, I was able load a pick as seen below-


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 1, 2011)

Works for me!!

 Dutch--is that your 55??


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jun 1, 2011)

It was working earlier in the day, I have done a restart. Now it's also doing it in the reply, which was fine this morning, When I double click on insert image or smiley, nothing happens. The right/left mouse clicks seem to be working for other parts of the page. hmmm.. ok. just tried it again and it finally worked. wth!  It wasn't cooperating 3 min. ago!  The only difference is my cat is now sitting on my computer - do you think he might be a witch?   thanks, guys 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   whatever it was, it seems to have passed!


----------



## nwdave (Jun 1, 2011)

Uh, since you live so close to Microsoft and Bill Gates is one of your neighbors, maybe they overheard you saying something nasty about them.......  Better get your computer karma adjusted.  You could start with kneeling, facing towards Microsoft campus and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.    Sorry, I know computer glitches can be very frustrating.  Been there, done that and got the T-shirt.  All I can say is my meds made me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jun 2, 2011)

LOL! Thanks, Dave - I'll try that first next time!  I've made gestures toward microsoft before, but genuflecting wasn't one of them...


----------



## michael ark (Jun 2, 2011)

I am haveing problems with it too.Posted on twice smoked ham then tryed to post another kept saying tempory error retryed 12 times.Then i gave up.Last picture jumped to first again in ham post.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't know what was going on.  I did all the tricks I knew, but then it just randomly seemed to work again.  Going to try to post some pic's tomorrow. If you've got a cat, you might try having him sit on half your laptop while you try to type 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, or maybe it was NWDave's mojo that got mine going again.  I'll bow towards MS and Medina for you, just in case!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jun 2, 2011)

Oddly enough, just now it started doing it again. double click on insert smiley and nothing.  oh for cripes sake.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 3, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Works for me!!
> 
> Dutch--is that your 55??


Yep! She's my "Steal of a deal". Paid just a little less than $5,000 for her. Right now she's worth between $10,000-$12,000 depending on who you talk to, cuz she's mostly orginal. The only upgrade I've done to her so far was to replace the front spindles and added disc brakes on the front.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 3, 2011)

Dutch said:


> Yep! She's my "Steal of a deal". Paid just a little less than $5,000 for her. Right now she's worth between $10,000-$12,000 depending on who you talk to, cuz she's mostly orginal. The only upgrade I've done to her so far was to replace the front spindles and added disc brakes on the front.


Awesome car!!

Got pics and specs anywhere??

  Craig


----------



## roller (Jun 3, 2011)

55 Cheve my altime favorite car..


----------

